# Frogs of Borneo II



## orionmystery (Aug 23, 2014)

More frogs from Borneo. Last batch.


Peter's Bush Frog (Philautus petersi). ID suggested by Prof. Alex Hass.. Montane Forest of Sabah (Borneo). 


Philautus petersi IMG_1937 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Philautus petersi IMG_1933 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




Philautus petersi IMG_2410 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Shrill Bush Frog (Philautus acutus). ID suggested by Prof. Alex Haas. Montane forest of Sabah (Borneo).


Philautus acutus IMG_1958 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Golden-legged Bush Frog (Philautus aurantium). Montane Forest of Sabah (Borneo). ID suggested by Prof. Alex Haas.


Philautus aurantium IMG_2108 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Kamboranga Bush Frog (Philautus amoenus). ID suggested by Prof. Alex Haas.  Montane forest of Sabah (Borneo).


Philautus amoenus IMG_2209 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Mjöbergs Bush Frog (Philautus mjobergi). ID suggested by Prof. Alex Haas. Montane forest of Sabah (Borneo).


Philautus mjobergi IMG_2196 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Either Kinabalu Large-Eyed Litter Frog or Montane Larged-Eyed Litter Frog (Leptobrachium gunungense or Leptobrachium montanum), Sabah (Borneo). ID credit: Prof. Alexander Haas.


Leptobrachium sp. IMG_1906 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More tropical frogs of Malaysia: Tropical Frogs | Up Close with Nature


----------



## Pejacre (Aug 23, 2014)

Awesome frog pics again Kurt - nice job!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 24, 2014)

Pejacre said:


> Awesome frog pics again Kurt - nice job!



Thanks, Pejacre!


----------



## bc_steve (Sep 9, 2014)

I love the eyes, especially the first one


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

nice frogs, they are so cute


----------

